# Graham Guppy



## jpearson (Apr 10, 2013)

Would be grateful for any information regarding Graham Guppy who was originally from High Wycome,we both sailed together on the Kano Palm and the Jedmoor on deck from 1962-63,Thanks.


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

Where you on the Jedmoor trip from Belfast (Dec 1962) to LM / Colombo, Japan, Fiji and London via Panama (Oct 1963)? I was an apprentice on that trip.

Regards Tonypad


----------



## jpearson (Apr 10, 2013)

tonypad said:


> Where you on the Jedmoor trip from Belfast (Dec 1962) to LM / Colombo, Japan, Fiji and London via Panama (Oct 1963)? I was an apprentice on that trip.
> 
> Regards Tonypad


 Thanks mate,i am just finding my way around on here and posted a reply but i am not sure if i done it right as i cant find in now so will try again,i was on the Jedmoor from 25-9-63 to 20-1-64 she was the best ship i ever sailed on,the Old Man was Capt Roberts,a happy ship never to be forgotten.


----------

